# No room for a turntable or wye? Try this:



## SlateCreek (Jan 2, 2008)

For those of you who turned up your noses at my double Italian wye, here's another way to turn your locomotives without the work, expense, or real estate of a turntable, loop, or wye! (the best part is the guy who puts his hands on the engine like he's doing the work...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jYWCbz2Q3Zo

Ja, ja, Espen, turn it around de odder way ...

Matthew (OV)


----------



## Dean Whipple (Jan 2, 2008)

That is wild....


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

(the best part is the guy who puts his hands on the engine like he's doing the work...) 

Looks to me like he has his hand on the hydraulic control... Neat piece of video


----------



## Del Tapparo (Jan 4, 2008)

Neat. Thanks for posting it Matthew.


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

The little "Speeders" or "Track Gang Cars" were often turned on a hydraulic pedistal like that... this is just an overgrown one!


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

I want to see one of those that can turn a -9 or an SD-70.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

I was wondering how he makes sure all the wheels are on the rail.


----------



## Dave Ottney (Jan 2, 2008)

That one knocked me out. I've seen videos of guys pushing narrow gauge locos around on turntables but this one was really unique. 
Dave


----------



## Bill Swindell (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 11/11/2008 6:48 AM
I was wondering how he makes sure all the wheels are on the rail. 



You just reach over the top and align the trucks as you lower the locomotive down


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Now that's quite a kick.....







Who's gonna be the first to have one? 

Come to think of it, I already have one. It's called "My Left Hand."


----------



## Webber (Sep 4, 2008)

That's fabulous! Thanks for the great video. Is there anything like that for steam era? - Web


----------



## cubythewater (Jan 14, 2008)

Posted By SlateCreek on 11/10/2008 9:03 AM
.....For those of you who turned up your noses at my double Italian wye.....









Ihave searchd, but I cant find any reference to the Double Italian Wye you have referred to. Can you post some more details?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

here it is - http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/9/postid/58248/view/topic/Default.aspx


----------



## stanman (Jan 4, 2008)

Why not - I mean wye not?

I'm surprised that the safety concerns are so minimall; no problem letting the little boy watch from very close range.


----------

